# Opinions on which OPI pink polish to get



## magosienne (Apr 16, 2010)

After going through my stash i realised i don't have a single pink polish, apart from my claire's which i have decided not to save, i think i can get a bright fuschia of a better quality anyway.

So i don't like the pinks of the actual OPI pink collection, i saw the swatches, and they're too pale for me i'm afraid.

I'm looking for more of a medium pink, something that remains fairly neutral and versatile, won't compete with my outfit, but still shows i'm a woman who dares wear color on her hands.

I can't decide which one to get between these though, on the OPI studio they all look good on my virtual hand :

-And this little piggy

-Shorts story

-That's berry daring

Any other OPI pink i should check out ? Bright isn't a problem, as long as it's darker than a baby pink i'm open to suggestions.


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 16, 2010)

I think You're a Pisa Work and Holy Pink Pagoda look nice!

Italian love affair is pretty PINK pink, but I don't like the way that shade looks on my skin.

Passion is one of the most popular pinks, but it's probably a bit more baby than you'd like!


----------



## magosienne (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks Rosie, they're lovely ! I like italian love affair, but i'm not sure i'd like it on my nails. A store near my home carries OPI so i hink i'll check out all the bottles and order them on transdesign (would you believe it's cheaper that way !).


----------



## magosienne (Aug 12, 2010)

Well i sure took my sweet time




, but i finally bought that OPI pink i wanted. I wasn't exactly looking for it, but that Sephora i was in had a few racks of OPI polishes, it was new, i check it and i found Isn't that precious ? (from the Soft pinks collection).

I have tried it on my nails, and although it needs layering (which i expected), it looks really pretty, just that shade "i'm here but remain neutral" of pink i wanted.

Back to that Soft Pink collection the swatches i found don't do justice to the color, taking into account the pics look yellow, the lady had a darker skin than i do. So it makes me think these soft pinks look perhaps better on a pale skin than a medium one.


----------



## Lucy (Aug 12, 2010)

glad you found one you like! i'm still searching for my perfect OPI pink


----------



## flipshawtii (Aug 13, 2010)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'll check out all the bottles and order them on transdesign (would you believe it's cheaper that way !). I do believe so. Would it be horrible to say that I do a test swatch on one nail, return it and order the same color online?
Happy searching btw!


----------



## Marsha! (Aug 13, 2010)

Have you guys ordered from transdesign before? I was going to order some polishes but when I went to checkout it came up as an unsecure site so i canceled out. just wondering if there have been any problems.


----------



## magosienne (Aug 14, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Marsha!* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Have you guys ordered from transdesign before? I was going to order some polishes but when I went to checkout it came up as an unsecure site so i canceled out. just wondering if there have been any problems. No, i've never had any problems, but i check out with Paypal, if that helps.


----------



## Marsha! (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks magosienne. I always use Paypal when it's available.


----------

